# Tetchy, Hot flashes, not sleeping, anxiety - from Hormones????/



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I knew it would be hard if I received a BFN - I had some unrealistic expectations of being successful first time perhaps.  I have no idea.  

But now I am of course tetchy and weepy  - which I still love myself as it is completely normal.  

However, the anxiety, negative thinking, obsession - which is a chicken and egg thing with not sleeping and the hot flashes is starting to get to me.  

Could this be hormone related.  I was quite relaxed about this TTC until starting clomid, then going on to the fertility meds....

Thoughts, advice, personal experience please


----------



## ayah (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi teeinparis,

Seen you in the BFN buddys thread.  Sorry to hear you are feeling this way.  Yes, had them all and the hormones take a long time to settle back to normal.  I can feel like i dont have control of how i feel.  My rational self has left and i'm living with someone new, who cant hold it together or take things for what they are and move on.  It is tiring, and i'm tired cos i'm not sleeping too.  

Hold on in.  The symptoms do get better, then you can do it all again!  I have been told there can be an aculmative effect, so next time could be harder, even with the hopful BFP.  Only real advice ican give is suround yourself with supportive people.  Which is what you have right here in FF.

Hope this helps.  

Take care 
Ayah


----------



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Teeinparis

I too have had my first ICSI BFN (pcos and mf infertility) and yes I feel exactly like you.

The hot flushes are awful, mostly they are at night. I usually get them before my period and I got them on the cyclogest pessaries and now despite having had my period they haven't stopped. I feel depressed and anxious also but I do personally feel that the hormones we have been pumped with are largely responsible.

I really can empathise with you.  

Babycrazy35


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Babycrazy35, 

You and I seem like kindred spirits.  Except I am baby crazy 34 and through my starting IVF, we had a wedding in Oz so had to put it off as tickets were bought, and my mum was diagnosed with Cancer.  However, that is looking up.  

I am glad you think it is also the hormones.  I am just worried I am going into a depression of my own making of looking back, regrets, and not doing this sooner.  Although I wanted to try everything before we went to this as a last result.  

I knew the hormones would be tough, just not how.  The clomid first really f'ed with me.  

We are going to the FE today to see what he thinks....been changed to short protocol for next time, if this period ever ends and the other one ever comes  

Sorry you are going through this too!


----------



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi again

You sound as if you've had a really tough time. My mom has also had cancer and that is tough enough in itself.

I was on a short protocol. I think it is a lot shorter than the long so maybe better for you. Let us know how you get on. 

I sometimes think I've left it too late, but life doesn't work out in the order you hope, however work with what you have.

Good luck at the FE today.


----------



## ayah (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello ladies,

Teeinparis, all best today.  Really hope it works.  If you feeling depressedvtalk to gp and maybe get on antidepressants.  There are some that are safe in pregnacey and you need all strength you can get.  Babycrazy, hope all best for you too

Ayah xxx


----------

